# melt and pour disaster!



## kitsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

hi, just made mp for the first time. when i was finished melting it in the microwave i added the color first then the fragrance. it immediately started to thicken up. i was unable to pour it in the mold. what am i doing wrong? thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing, you go a hold of some bad M&P, you need to find some quality MP soapbase. That happened to me once when I tried MP soap years ago.. It suppose to stay smooth.. Unless you moved SO S L O W and it started cooling off to where it started to thickening.. 

But if not.. then it was bad MP


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2007)

Where did you get your base?

How much did you microwave & for how long?

There is a 90% chance you can remelt your soap & still pour it. All is not lost yet.

Answer the above questions & let's figure this out.-


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with tab and smell it. Its possible the base is not good but you can remelt only you cant start over with color and scenting. Try not to cook too hot otherwise you may burn off the scent. That happened to me when I first started and didn't know anything!


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 8, 2007)

Even M&P is a "trade" within itself. It's easy, but you still need to practice, practice & more practice. Melt at a low temp, or at shorter bursts in the microwave-should bring a more even melting. You will find what works for you, & what doesn't. Best of luck. And if you do wait too long, the soap will start to get hard. But-one nice thing about MP is you can re-batch/melt it again.


----------



## kitsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*mp disaster*

thanks all for responding. i bought the base,extra clear from bramble berry. i microwaved approx 1lb at 30 second bursts in the microwave, probably 4-5 times. can u pour the base on a cookie sheet, let it harden and then cut it out with cookie cutters? iam so excited about making soap, i just want to make everything!! also someone told me that the fragrance may have seized the base up. could that be? maybe essential oil would be better? wheres the best place to get fragrance or oil? thanks


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: mp disaster*

I am sure you did, but make sure to cut the soap up in little pieces before microwaving it. On a cookie sheet? I would give it a try, but watch the soap because MP gets very hard-and you may find it's hard to cut with a cookie cutter. Best of luck!

And oh- about buying FO. That's a good question. It is trial & error. So many people have different recipes, etc...it's personal taste. I would first look for somewhere that has good shipping rates to your location. You'll soon find out shipping take a HUGE chunk out of profit, etc...



			
				kitsmom said:
			
		

> thanks all for responding. i bought the base,extra clear from bramble berry. i microwaved approx 1lb at 30 second bursts in the microwave, probably 4-5 times. can u pour the base on a cookie sheet, let it harden and then cut it out with cookie cutters? iam so excited about making soap, i just want to make everything!! also someone told me that the fragrance may have seized the base up. could that be? maybe essential oil would be better? wheres the best place to get fragrance or oil? thanks


----------

